# PC Tragesystem / Tasche



## Henkeyy (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe hier kein passenderes Forum gefunden als das allgemeine PC-Hardwareforum.
Da es auch mit dem PC zu tun hat und eher Hardware ist, denke ich sollte es hier wohl passen 

Nun aber zum Thema:

Da ich wärend meines Studiums häufig zwischen meiner Studentenwohnung und meinem Elternhaus pendel
suche ich eine Tasche oder ein Tragesystem um meinen PC sicher von A nach B zu transportieren.

Das Gehäuse hat folgende Maße: Höhe:50cm ,Breite: 53cm, Tiefe: 22cm

Ich habe schon von dem Natpaq (Natpaq.com Die Trolley-PC-Reise-Rucksack-Tasche - natpaq V2 der PC Tower Rucksack oder doch Computer Tasche!) gelesen, jedoch scheint es dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr zu geben.
Ich habe es vor 10 Tagen bestellt, jedoch keine Lieferung oder "Ihre Sendung wurde verschickt"-Email
bekommen.
Bei allen Nummern von denen kommt:"kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer!"
Bei der Handynummer geht nur die Mailbox ran.

Dann leißt man viel von den Hama Lan-Taschen. Die sagen mir vom Design zwar nicht wirklich zu, da es
aber anscheinend keine anderen gibt würde ich auch soeine nehmen.
Die Hama Lan-Tasche kann ich aber auch nirgends finden......

Kennt jemand von euch eine Adresse wo man solche pc-Taschen noch bestellen kann?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Also, du hast bestellt, aber noch GAR nix bekommen, auch keine Zahlungsaufforderung, oder hast Du schon was bezahlt? Du könntest bei der zuständigen Handelskammer ja mal nachhaken, da ist ja auch ene Steuernummer angeben bei "info"


Zum Thema: wie pendelst Du denn? Auto? Zug? Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du aktuell? Was für eine Hardware? Heutzutage gibt es nämlich schon sehr leichte und kompakte Gehäuse, die man leicht transportieren könnte und die trotzdem kein Kühlungsproblem haben.


Was ich noch gefunden habe ist das hier: 42° PC Carry Bag, Easy Wrap, Side Net Pocket: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Henkeyy (20. September 2012)

Ich habe zum Glück nicht per Vorkasse, sondern per Nachname bestellt.
Mein Geld ist also glücklicherweise noch bei mir 
Ich fahre immer mit dem Auto.
Ich habe ein Corsair 550 D Gehäuse, was ich auch behalten möchte


----------



## golani79 (20. September 2012)

Hast du es denn weit vom Campus zum Auto?

Ich nehme meinen PC eigentlich immer so mit im Auto - einfach in den Kofferraum und fertig.
Mit ner Decke ein wenig eingewickelt und passt. Wegen einer Tasche hab ich mir da ehrlich gesagt noch nie Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Das Ding ist natürlich irre schwer mit 12kg ^^ und es scheint monolithartig glatt zu sein, also auch schwer, da nur eine Art Schlaufe zu nutzen... Wie oft musst Du den denn dann transportieren, und brauchst Du sowohl "zu Hause" als auch am Studienort die Power, die der PC Dir bietet?


Gibt es in der "Decke" des Gehäuses vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, einen Tragegriff anzubringen? Man kann da ja eine Klappe entfernen, wie ich auf nem Foto sehen konnte, aber ich sehe nicht, ob man da vlt was anbringen kann.


Ansonsten wird es schwer, denn LANs sind relativ gesehen eher "out", es gibt daher kaum mehr jemanden, der da eine spezielle PC-Tasche sucht, und wer oft aus anderen Gründen "umziehen" muss, holt sich halt nen Laptop. Mir fällt da nix ein, außer mal in nem Koffershop oder Kaufhaus Trolleys durchzuschauen, ob da einer mit passendem Innenmaß ist. Ich hab zB einen gefunden mit 70x28, aber die dritte Seite ist nur 44 - das reicht nicht (das 550D ist xa 52x50x23)

Oder mal informieren, wieviel kg das Teil, was ich bei amazon entdeckt hab, schaffen würde.


*edit* hier zB, so was ging evlt http://www.amazon.de/Eurotravel-Spinner-Milan-ETK-10/dp/B005Q78H5M/


----------



## Henkeyy (21. September 2012)

Das Gewicht geht noch wie ich finde. 
Es ist nur sperrig. Mit soeiner Tasche wäre es möglich den PC mit einer hand zu transportieren.
Am Gehäuse gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit einen Griff oder ähnliches zu befestigen.
Der Weg vom Auto in meine Wohnung ist eigentlich nicht sehr weit. 
Was immer nervt sind die ganzen verschlossenen Türen (Hauseingang, Flur, Wohungstür). Die könnte man 
schön mit einer Hand öffnen wenn man die denn frei hätte


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Also, die meisten modernen Gehäuse wiegen eher 6kg, da ist das Obsidian schon ein sehr schwerer Kandidat   50m am Stück wäre das schon eine fiese Sache 

Wäre denn so ein Trolley was?


----------



## Henkeyy (21. September 2012)

Ne, leider nicht. Die Wege hier bei meiner Wohnung sind aus sehr holprigem Naturstein. 
Ich denke die andauernden Erschütterungen sind nicht gut für die Hardware (besonders für die Festplatte).
hmm..... so wie es aussieht, habe ich da wohl Pech. Naja, da kann mal wohl nichts machen.
Vielen Dank trotzdem für die schnelle und intensive Hilfsbereitschaft.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Nen Trolley MUSS ja nicht rollen    Wie wäre es zumindest für die Strecke zum Auto mit nem kleinen Wägelchen mit Gummireifen = federnd, das Deine Eltern später dann wieder ins Haus holen?


----------



## Henkeyy (22. September 2012)

ne, es geht ja mehr um den Weg vom Auto in die Wohnung 
Aber ich glaube ich werde einfach tragen. Ist ja nicht schlimm, wäre nur klasse gewesen wenn es solche Taschen noch geben würde.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------



## Henkeyy (25. September 2012)

++++++++++Update++++++++++++

Die Tasche ist widererwarten angekommen.
Leider ist sie an mein Elternhaus gegangen weil ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass der Versandt solange dauert.
Wenn ich sie hier habe kann ich ja mal berichten wie sie so ist.
Nur komisch, dass sämtliche Telefonnummern des Unternemens nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

mfg
Henkeyy


----------

